# Replacing T4 with T3, how to calculate?



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

Is their a calculator that will tell me how much T3 I need to equal the equivalient T4 dosage to give me the same FT3 result?

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you mean going from T-4 only medication to a T-4/T-3 combo med?


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

No, I mean how much T3 is equal to T4. ie the potency ratio.

I may need to do T3 only therapy intake due to excessive RT3 so I need to replace an amount of T4 with T3 and retain a solid FT3 range (80-90%)


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

never mind, found the answer.


----------

